# PR Granted - VEVO Status is Temporary PR?



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

When we are granted a 189 SC PR with a date of initial entry - does this show up as a temporary PR until we enter Australia? I was trying to apply for a couple of masters courses and the univ admin seems to say that mine is a temporary PR based on VEVO status!
 Whats the deal with this confusion?


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok, updated: 
Can anyone with SI 189:
1. someone who has received their grant but yet to make an entry to Aus or
2. someone who has already moved to Australia 

check their VEVO status and tell me what the Visa Description field says? This will be helpful to verify if something is wrong with mine and if I need to reach out to DIAC for clearing this up. Any help will be appreciated 



LaFleur said:


> When we are granted a 189 SC PR with a date of initial entry - does this show up as a temporary PR until we enter Australia? I was trying to apply for a couple of masters courses and the univ admin seems to say that mine is a temporary PR based on VEVO status!
> Whats the deal with this confusion?


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Your visa is not fully valid until you validate it by visiting Australia so i'm not surprised as if you don't validate it will be cancelled.


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine currently says RESIDENT on VEVO
But the person at the univ says that since it doesn't say PERMANENT RESIDENT, it indicates that this is a temporary PR. Is this correct?



_shel said:


> Your visa is not fully valid until you validate it by visiting
> Australia so i'm not surprised as if you don't validate it will be cancelled.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Mine says permanent resident last time i looked. There is no such thing as temporary PR it would say resident if you had 457, 475 etc.


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

LaFleur said:


> Ok, updated:
> Can anyone with SI 189:
> 1. someone who has received their grant but yet to make an entry to Aus or
> 2. someone who has already moved to Australia
> ...


Hi...
We received our grant and yet to make an entry to Australia and our Visa Description in VEVO says "RESIDENT"....

What's ur's is saying :


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Current date and time	Fri May 17 17:13:23 EST 2013
Given name(s)	XXXXXX
Surname	XXXXXX
Location	XXXXXX
Passport/ImmiCard number XXXXXX
Visa class/subclass	SI 189
Visa description	RESIDENT
Visa applicant	Secondary
Visa status	In Effect
Visa grant date	xx/xx/2013
Visa expiry date	xx/xx/2018
Visa grant number	xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Enter before date	xx/xx/xxxx
Entries allowed	Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after	xx/xx/xxxx
Period of stay	Indefinite
Included in this visa	
Visa conditions	

My wife's status shows this, I and my spouse havent been to Au ever


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, mine says RESIDENT too! (we recently got the 189 SI PR and haven't been to Aus yet). Looks like it gets changed to PERMANENT RESIDENT only after we enter Aus and validate the visa. 

Sigghhhh... looks like the univ can consider only consider me as an international applicant because of this! 



findraj said:


> Current date and time	Fri May 17 17:13:23 EST 2013
> Given name(s)	XXXXXX
> Surname	XXXXXX
> Location	XXXXXX
> ...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Yes, mine says RESIDENT too! (we recently got the 189 SI PR and haven't been to Aus yet). Looks like it gets changed to PERMANENT RESIDENT only after we enter Aus and validate the visa.
> 
> Sigghhhh... looks like the univ can consider only consider me as an international applicant because of this!


Mine says RESIDENT under visa description but says Permanent resident under visa type. It also says I'm onshore.


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

My visa is 176 state sponsored, I have entered Australia last December to validate it. The condition was the I have to enter before 12-April-2013...

VEVO now says:

Visa Description: Resident
Location: Offshore
Visa Status: In effect
Enter before date: 12/04/2013
Visa type: Permanent Resident


----------



## LaFleur (Dec 15, 2012)

Hmmm but i don't see any field "Visa Type" in my VEVO status as seen below:

Current date and time Fri May 17 20:01:47 EST 2013
Given name(s) x
Surname x
Location *Offshore*
Passport/ImmiCard number x
Visa class/subclass SI 189
Visa description *RESIDENT*
Visa applicant Primary
Visa status *In Effect
*Visa grant date x
Visa expiry date x
Visa grant number x
Enter before date x
Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after x
Period of stay *Indefinite*
Included in this visa 
Visa conditions 



unixguy said:


> My visa is 176 state sponsored, I have entered Australia last December to validate it. The condition was the I have to enter before 12-April-2013...
> 
> VEVO now says:
> 
> ...


----------



## unixguy (Mar 25, 2012)

Maybe they changed it for the newer visas? I don't know. I don't see a reason to worry though


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Funny how some say more things than others!

But in all I think the employer is stupid. If the visa type is showing direct them to diac to verify what the visa is.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

LaFleur said:


> Hmmm but i don't see any field "Visa Type" in my VEVO status as seen below:
> 
> Current date and time Fri May 17 20:01:47 EST 2013
> Given name(s) x
> ...


I believe that the VEVO will be added "visa type-Permanent resident' after you arrive AU. Cuz your visa wasnt vaildated, therefore you are not yet a permanent by law. You need to enter Au to validate your PR VISA


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

Wow this thread made me ridiculously paranoid even if I have made my initial entry and even applied for bank account and medicare.

I just checked VEVO and seems the format has changed, very different from last week. I am a 175 visa holder. VISA Description says Resident and VISA TYPE says Permanent Resident. I noticed that the Entry Before Date was already removed.


----------



## andiamo (Jun 10, 2012)

*VEVO status and date of entry*

Folks,

Here's what I can make out based on all the discussions on this thread and after my own experience with VEVO. Correct me if I am wrong please.

Visa Description = Resident and Visa Type = Permanent Resident 
are static values that never change irrespective of whether one *has made an entry or not* by the specified date in the Grant letter.

I have since made my entry ahead of the deadline date of activating my 189 subclass PR visa. Had not logged onto VEVO before, but now I notice the following.

*Enter before date* field is not at all listed on the VEVO page. Would it be a safe assumption that the field exists only as long as the visa has not been activated and is removed as soon as the activation is done ?

There is no mention of the particulars on when the first entry was made towards activating the visa. Presume this is implied.

Visa Status = In Effect. This is what it reads when I log in now. Not sure what it read before I got it activated.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Can't find Visa Type field as well ..... 

Here is mine, I am a 189 visa holder who has not landed yet

Family name [redacted]
Given name(s) [redacted]
Visa description RESIDENT
Passport / ImmiCard number [redacted]
Visa class / subclass SI / 189
Visa applicant Primary
Visa grant date 17 July 2014
Visa expiry date 17 July 2019
Location Offshore
Visa status In Effect
Visa grant number [redacted]
Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after 17 July 2019
Enter before date 13 March 2015
Period of stay Indefinite


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Visa type was added in my inquiry after doing the first entry, now my data reads:

Family name [redacted]
Given name(s) [redacted]
Visa description RESIDENT
Passport / ImmiCard number [redacted]
Visa class / subclass SI / 189
Visa applicant Primary
Visa grant date 17 July 2014
Visa expiry date 17 July 2019
Location Offshore
Visa status In Effect
Visa grant number [redacted]
Entries allowed Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
Must not arrive after 17 July 2019
Enter before date 13 March 2015
Period of stay Indefinite
*Visa type Permanent resident*


----------



## murhafh (Jul 23, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Visa type was added in my inquiry after doing the first entry, now my data reads:
> 
> Family name [redacted]
> Given name(s) [redacted]
> ...


Why is your Enter before date still showing? Are you now in Australia or in UAE? I landed last month and now I'm back to KSA and my Enter before date is still showing, which is getting me a bit worried to be honest... My visa type is now showing Permanent resident though.

Thanks!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

murhafh said:


> Why is your Enter before date still showing? Are you now in Australia or in UAE? I landed last month and now I'm back to KSA and my Enter before date is still showing, which is getting me a bit worried to be honest... My visa type is now showing Permanent resident though.
> 
> Thanks!


it still shows, don't worry .... I am back in the UAE long time ago, and now that it already elapsed (my "enter before" date was more than a month ago) and the visa still shows it's in effect. Don't worry at all. It remains there for the record, but since 13 March has come and gone and my visa is still in effect, you have nothing to worry about. I just re-checked now and the enter before date is still there, and the status is still in effect


----------



## murhafh (Jul 23, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> it still shows, don't worry .... I am back in the UAE long time ago, and now that it already elapsed (my "enter before" date was more than a month ago) and the visa still shows it's in effect. Don't worry at all. It remains there for the record, but since 13 March has come and gone and my visa is still in effect, you have nothing to worry about


Thanks man! Wish you all the best of luck in your future life in Australia


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

murhafh said:


> Thanks man! Wish you all the best of luck in your future life in Australia


best of luck to you too ..... time to relax, plan the move, and spend less time (or better yet, no time) worrying about the validity of your visa since you've done your validation trip.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Your visa type shows 189 and stay period says indefinite.... i don't understand what is the confusion there. Just protest it.

I have a friend who went to Australia with PhD admission before entering with his PR visa. I think you should recheck it with the university authority.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

I hope you realize that the OP was 2 years ago


----------

